# deformed goat



## memela (Oct 17, 2011)

I just had twins that were deformed? What causes this? She is a red boer goat and is in perfect shape no problems in pregnacy at all. We had to pull both & came out head first. Their legs were all twisted & one his back legs was not apart. She has had a couple of kids already and they were fine. They were full term. Just trying to figure out what could have happened. So Sad !!!!


----------



## freemotion (Oct 17, 2011)

How awful!  No idea, just wanted to give you a


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 17, 2011)

Depending on what it was, it can be genetic or congenital. Hard to say though without pictures and background of both parents.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry. 

Sometimes it just happens but causes can be infections, genetics, inbreeding, vitamin and mineral deficiencies, could be a lot of things and you may never know.


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 17, 2011)

don't know how it is in goats, but we've had a couple of issues in sheep.  severe parrot mouth (genetic) and conjoined (siamese) twins (not genetic).  the siamese twins were 2 of triplets, the third lamb was normal, but the twins were 1 head, 1 neck, and 2 lambs from the sholders back... took a c-section to get this one out, it was not coming out the normal way.  had the normal lamb gotten out first, it would have lived, but it was backed up behind the siamese twins and all died. we were able to save the ewe.

our vet says.... sometimes stuff happens and we don't know why.  had 3 other pregnancies from the same breeding (same ewe, same ram) with all healthy normal lambs (all twins).

some things, like an illness, high fever in the doe/ewe can cause damage to the developing kids, sometimes even before you know they are bred.  some medications can cause birth defects, as can some poisonous plants.  if your doe was healthy, had no illnesses, medications, or exposure to poisonous plants, it may just be one of those things that happens sometimes.  

your vet should weigh in on this, he/she may have an opinion if this is a genetic issue or not.  if it isn't, the likelyhood of having a recurrence is small.

sorry about your kids


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 18, 2011)

We have a doe that has kidded twice and both times had atleast one badly deformed kid. and had to be pulled both times. This year we increased her copper by bolusing with copasure. And we are giving her one more chance. I was thinking some kind of deformity in one of her uterine horns, but that was just a guess on my part. Since one kid would be fine and the other deformed and all bent up. 

copper deficiency can cause deformity.
using an oxy-tetracyclene early in pregnancy can cause bone growth problems.

too much inbreeding, not normally the first inbred generation but the 2nd or 3rd. 

I am sure there are plenty of other things. 

Or just one of those things. 

Glad the doe is okay.


----------



## memela (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't take pics I was crying the whole time. Just trying to figure out what could have happened.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 19, 2011)

My heartfelt condolences on your loss. 

Sometimes in life things happen that are heartbreaking and we want to know why.  But there might just not be an answer to that why.  Some sad things just happen.


----------



## memela (Oct 19, 2011)

You are so right MS Research. I just hate it for the mama she looks so sad. But I have 9 new kids that are healthy. So life goes on.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 20, 2011)

memela said:
			
		

> You are so right MS Research. I just hate it for the mama she looks so sad. But I have 9 new kids that are healthy. So life goes on.


Life does go on.  But with your Mama, future babies will cheer her up.  Wishing  continued health for your 9 new babies.


----------

